
The Structure and Interpretation of the Computer Science Curriculum [pdf] - retrocryptid
https://www2.ccs.neu.edu/racket/pubs/jfp2004-fffk.pdf
======
retrocryptid
I just saw a reference to "How to Design Programs" by Felleisen, Findler,
Flatt & Krishnamurthi go by and remembered this paper. It's by HtDP's authors
and discusses some of the weaknesses they saw in SICP and why they decided to
write a new "standard first year CS curriculum" to replace it.

Worth a read if you're an educational geek, or just sort of wonder what CS
professors stay up late thinking about.

